# Re: Warning System



## armyguy916 (10 Jun 2004)

Mike,
I think it's a great idea what you are doing.  I read a lot of the posts and some get way out of hand.  It kinda reminds me of the way the disicpline system works at my unit, well at least in reference to the types of warnings.  Again, definately a good idea! 
 :fifty:


----------



## Smoothbore (10 Jun 2004)

Innovative idea. I was insulted several times and constantly demoted by the same group of people for posting an opinion that contradicted their own, if it helps to reduce such behaviour, I am in favor of it.


----------



## tabernac (10 Jun 2004)

What would merit a warning? Excessive use of profanity? Trying to recruit some one into a satanic religion? Youve got me all in a kafullel.
http://army.ca/forums/threads/16822.0


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Jun 2004)

Without putting too fine a point on it, the Conduct Guidelines lay out the expections for participating in the forums.

The moderators have some discretion in their actions, but it boils down to common dog: act inappropriately and expect consequences.


----------



## tabernac (10 Jun 2004)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## kurokaze (11 Jun 2004)

what about the other colours (green, olive, etc. from the home page).  What do they mean?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Jun 2004)

Good eye, those were just added last night. They match up with your "seniority" in terms of posts. (I.E. Jr. Member, Full Member, etc.) The more "senior" you are, the darker green your name is... Could be confusing, but it's also safe to ignore.


----------



## winchable (5 Jul 2004)

Just thought I'd draw your attention to this thread Mike,
it seems in your first post that the part that is supposed to say "Verbal Warning" "Recorded Warning" and "Counselling and Probation" is not in the bold and original colors, but is surrounded by the code that is supposed to make those words look bold and coloured.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Jul 2004)

Thanks Che, it was a bug... Fixed...


----------

